# Roadster Roof Leak



## Paveway (Oct 22, 2016)

Its this time of the year that i imagine these posts regarding leaks become prevalent. 
I though it could be the pollen filter, at first causing the humidity, however today i notice that it certainly is not. 
I did a quick Google search and found a thread from a different forum mentioning the drainage at the rear of the seats that leads to the rear wheel arches. While looking in the back behind the roll bars for this, i noticed what appeared to be a sheet of material laying on the carpet. As it looked out of place i had a touch and low and behold was soaking wet. That said, last night did rain all night.
Looking on Google again, i found an old thread http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=587089
Just wondered if anyone else has encountered this problem and solved it.
Also not sure if a leak around the glass is also a cause as below the glass, on the inside, felt wet / damp.

David


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

check round the bottom corners of the rear window
the glass is de-bonding from the fabric and letting water through on mine
some strategically placed tupperware containers will show you if thats the issue!


----------



## TTbuster (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah check the seal of your glass, thats normally the problem.


----------



## Paveway (Oct 22, 2016)

Can the glass be re-bonded to the fabric? 
Ill place a couple of containers down tonight to see if that is the issue


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

My glass is ok. Water is getting in to mine and can't get out the drain tubes as they are blocked/leaking. Got two new drain tubes ready to fit once car is off the road for winter at the end of this month. One of the problems owning a TT roadster in this country ! Rain, rain and more rain [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Paveway (Oct 22, 2016)

My glass also looks ok. However on another inspection, it appears that the entire sheet of the jointing material, what ever its called is not attached. I assume it is the barrier to the rain. 
Still cannot find where the water is supposed to drain from though. Any pics of the drainage from within the cabin ?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

There is a "skirt" which runs below the glass, this directs any water in to two small squarish plastic trays one either side of the car behind the seats. They are situated on the parcel shelf. Not easy to see but you can put your hand over the seats and feel them. There is a hole in each tray which are connected to a drain tube and this drains the water away down the tube which exits in the wheel arch behind the arch liner. These drain tubed become block over time causing the water to overflow out the trays and inside the car causing wet carpets and in certain circumstances can lead to the failure of the comfort control module which controls a lot of the electrical functions in the car. There are a few threads on here showing what I mean with photos. Just do a search and it will be a lot clearer when you see them.


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

Mmmm.. interesting.. On mine it is different! The skirt is not attached to anything, the skirt itself has some nylon string under the edge seam. The string pulls the edges inwards towards the center making a self-sustaining U that catches the water and redirects it to the drain cups. With time this string breaks down, making the edge fall and not form a good U shape.
By replacing the nylon string, the skirt holds by itself without needing any duct tape! Hope you guys understand, it is kind of hard to explain...

PS: See down below on my signature, I made a comprehensive post a while ago on how to repair the drain pipes.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I may be wrong in saying that the skirt directs water into the plastic trays but that was how it was explained to me. Anyone know if this is correct or not ?


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

black9146 said:


> I may be wrong in saying that the skirt directs water into the plastic trays but that was how it was explained to me. Anyone know if this is correct or not ?


It is correct.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

My rear window is leaking from one corner, and I have a strategically-placed plastic tub to catch the water. I'm not entirely sure where the water would go if I didn't have that, and of course I don't know if it's coming in through the other side, though that looks much like it always has.

I did think of making a plastic or fibreglass tray with a raised (maybe 5mm) lip around the side, shaped to direct any water that leaks in through the window edges around to the drain trays. Only problem is I've never really been able to see my drain trays, despite looking quite hard when I was trying to rod them out. Having the ice-cream carton is fine, but I haven't fixed it down so it moves and I always forget to check it when it's about to rain, and it has to be removed when I want the hood down - just asking for me to forget that.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Droopsnoot, can't add anymore to this thread other than what I have said in the post. Looking at your avatar I used to work with someone who had a droopsnout Firenza bright yellow.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Interesting to hear black, I know of a yellow one in NI at the moment, and there was someone who had one they'd modified to have six headlamps instead of the usual four, and painted that yellow. Originally they were all silver, but there are some individualists around.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, this was a while ago ( mid 80's ) don't know if he bought it yellow or had it painted. He drove it like he stole it :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

black9146 said:


> Hi Droopsnoot, can't add anymore to this thread other than what I have said in the post. Looking at your avatar I used to work with someone who had a droopsnout Firenza bright yellow.


Bright yellow now your talking


----------



## parksider (Sep 8, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Droopsnoot, can't add anymore to this thread other than what I have said in the post. Looking at your avatar I used to work with someone who had a droopsnout Firenza bright yellow.
> ...


The brighter the better


----------

